# New addition to my evergrowing bag collection!



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I love, love, love my new kindle bag! I already had a small bag for a naked kindle, I have a homemade bag for a covered kindle & several large tote bags. I had been looking for a bag large enough to fit my covered kindle & still have room for a few extras. I considered a borsa bella DX travel bag, but decided on this hipster bag from LB Accessories when I discovered that I could custom order the fabric selection & embroidery at no extra charge! I also love all the extra pockets & couldn't resist ordering the matching wallet

















I can fit my kindle in the bag either upright or laying down.









The kindle can also fit it the outer pocket. The zippered compartment on the pocket is roomy & I can store the charger... or whatever.









The interior has a zippered pocket as well as 2 additional pockets... great for my cell phone, sunglasses, keys or my mighty bright!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That's a really cute bag, enjoy it!


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice. I love the colors.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That's really adorable, and it goes with your Kindle combo so nicely!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great combination.  Matches beautifully.
deb


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice bag, but the BEAUTIFUL Oberon has me droolin'!  Avenue of Trees is gorgeous in green......


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Ack, I love your combo, and I was just about to order from Borsa Bella--now I have to reconsider (or maybe order two bags?!).


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks y'all! I feel kinda silly about getting so excited about something new for my Kindle, but I just can't help it! I figured that you guys could relate to my kindle giddiness!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Ooh, she has some great stuff in her shop! Did you have to request the bag custom (to match the wallet)?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

LuckyKelleyK said:


> Ooh, she has some great stuff in her shop! Did you have to request the bag custom (to match the wallet)?


I know, I especially love the embroidery items! They were both custom, I didn't notice a wallet in that exact combo. I went the chocolate/natural fabric & picked out the embroidery design I wanted in the green threads. She was super fast, she completed & shipped both items in a few days & the quality is impeccable!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Gorgeous combo. That bag is perfect.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice color coordination


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Beatiful looking pair!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

These are beautiful.  I love the wallets on the site too.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Schweeeeeeet combo!


----------

